# Superliner Bedroom B



## Kendoggbyrd (May 7, 2017)

I just paid for a Superliner Bedroom on the Capitol Limited. I got Bedroom B. But I heard bad things about these bedrooms with the partitions in between, that you can hear your neighbor's conversations and that the partition itself rattles and you can't get any sleep.

When i called to inquire about Bedroom A, there was on available but it would be a difference of $62 dollars as it is more than the B one because few bedrooms are left.

Should i just settle with what I have or switch to Bedroom A?


----------



## pennyk (May 7, 2017)

There are people who do not like Bedroom A because it is a bit smaller than B-E. I have not ridden in Bedroom A yet, but will on one of the legs of my upcoming trip. I prefer E, even though it shares a sliding door with D.

If you really want Bedroom A, phone Amtrak back and maybe you will reach an agent that knows how to modify your reservation without additional cost. I believe that fewer and fewer agents know how to modify reservations in such a manner.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 7, 2017)

With Bedrooms E/D and C/B, some partitions rattle, some don't.

Some neighbors are loud, some are not.

You can hear your neighbors toilet flushing (same on cruise ships!).

I'd stick with Bedroom B.

If I was traveling solo, Bedroom A would probably be ok with me.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 7, 2017)

I would stick with B. Take along some cardboard to jam between the sliding partition and the wall. This will stop the noise if yours does so. I have been lucky that most have not. You will enjoy B.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 7, 2017)

I have traveled in a Superliner Bedroom B and never heard anything unusual, rattle or conversations or anything else other than the typical noise one hears when the train is moving.

Don't be concerned is my advice.


----------



## Sauve850 (May 7, 2017)

I prefer A as its is quieter. For $62 I would take it. Sometimes I'm in B-E and they are fine. The partition has always rattled among several other things that always rattle in a bedroom. I just take a wash cloth and fold it over and stuff it between wall and partition. It works. I never travel without ear plugs either for bedtime.

When the train is moving along at normal speeds I hear very little from neighbors but when we stop or go slow I always can hear the neighbors if they are chatting.


----------



## the_traveler (May 8, 2017)

I would just satay with B. I find as much (if not more) noise from other rooms when in a roomette - which do not have connecting doors! But most times, I hear nothing in either.

I am happier in B than in A.


----------

